

Run a Small Team? Don’t Just Look to the Big Guys for Advice - sidkothari
http://blog.15five.com/run-a-small-team-dont-just-look-to-the-big-guys-for-advice-2/

======
laaurenlee25
Great insight for lean teams. Leaders of large companies have great advice but
not always on how to manage and make the most of your tight knit crew.

